# WebStart-Probleme mit JRE Version 1.6.0_18



## hansmueller (22. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe die neue JRE Version 1.6.0_18 installiert und jetzt funktionieren die WebStart-Anwendungen nicht mehr richtig.

Das Downloaden der jnlp-Datei und das Starten von javaws.exe funktioniert noch. Aber dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung:


> javaw.exe hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden.


(mit den Buttons "Problembericht senden" und "nicht senden"

Die WebStart-Anwendung startet nicht.

Ich habe bereits folgendes herausgefunden:
Wenn bereits ein Javaprogramm läuft (wenn also der Taskmanager eine "javaw.exe" anzeigt, z. B. wenn man das "Java Control Panel" startet und geöffnet läßt) und man dann eine WebStart-Anwendung startet, funktioniert alles prima.
D. h. wenn die javaw.exe nicht bereits läuft, funktioniert auch die WebStart-Anwendung nicht mehr.

Wenn ich die JRE 1.6.0_18 deinstalliere und die JRE 1.6.0_17 installiere, funktioniert wieder alles wunderbar. Es scheint also mit dem Update 18 zusammenzuhängen.

Ich habe Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3.
Der Prozessor ist ein Inter Core2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00 GHz.

Hat sonst noch irgendjemand dieses Problem?
Wie würdet Ihr dieses Problem lösen, außer die JRE 1.6.0_18 nicht zu installieren?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe.

MfG
hansmueller


----------



## hansmueller (6. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

nur für den Fall, daß irgendjemand auch mal so ein Problem hat:
Es scheint bei bestimmten Rechnern in Verbindung mit bestimmten JRE-Versionen Fehler aufzutreten, die nicht nachvollziehbar sind. Die einzige Möglichkeit, die man hat ist durch Ausprobieren eine JRE-Version zu finden, die funktioniert.

MfG
hansmueller


----------

